

Research shows: walking through doorways causes forgetting - ankeshk
http://newsinfo.nd.edu/news/27476-walking-through-doorways-causes-forgetting-new-research-shows/

======
bradleyland
When I was younger, I worked a summer at a small engine repair shop (really
fun job, btw). Between the shop and the parts room, there was a small corridor
with doors on either end. We called it the "Hall of Dumb", because as soon as
you walked through there, you'd inevitably forget what you were going to get.

------
gojomo
This is why all the rooms of my Memory Palace are connected by windows. Or
slides.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_palace>

